# Do you prepare your own taxes?



## csd440 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all,

Im new to this site. Just wanted to get an idea on whether you prepare your taxes yourself or do you have them professionally prepared? 

Since becoming an expat, I have gone through the US site of H & R Block and just had a preparer review my returns. They dont seem to like this though, but it only costs me $79. This year I got quotes for an expat tax professional, and they wanted between $500 and $800 to prepare my taxes. 

I probably dont have to say how frustrating it is be up for that kind of money just to prove to the IRS that I dont owe them any taxes. So this year Ive done them myself using Tax Act and an absolute tonne of research. Just wanted to know what everyone else does to prepare them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Except for the folks with elaborate investments and the need (and desire) to file all those FATCA things, most expats I know over here prepare their own tax returns. It has gotten easier, given the free-to-use tax preparation sites and software - plus, after you do it a couple of times, you pretty much just follow last year's example.

In coming years, if your situation doesn't change that much, your "research" consists of scanning the "What's New" section of Pub 17 and the instructions for the forms you use.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

